# Pumpkinhead Scarecrow Costume



## TechMOGogy (Oct 14, 2009)

I like the little squirel skulls around your neck - nice touch!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

TechMOGogy said:


> I like the little squirel skulls around your neck - nice touch!


Thanks! Actually they are crow or raven skulls. Plastic of course, I found the garland years ago and used on the scarecrow prop. Thought it gave it a black magic/voodoo sort of feel.


----------



## hoodoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I have always wanted to make a costume like that. I guess I feel intimidated since I have never tried paper mache.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm gonna be a pumpkinhead scarecrow, myself. I'm gonna wear old clothes, landscaping gloves, and a Party City pumpkin mask. I have a plastic scythe that I'll carry. I'm thinking of carrying a plastic machete and Bowie knife in my belt. Cool pics.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

DarkManDustin said:


> I'm gonna be a pumpkinhead scarecrow, myself. I'm gonna wear old clothes, landscaping gloves, and a Party City pumpkin mask. I have a plastic scythe that I'll carry. I'm thinking of carrying a plastic machete and Bowie knife in my belt. Cool pics.


Sounds like were thinking along very similar lines.  Would love to see a photo of your costume when you're done!!


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

Great costume ! Did the mask fit properly or did it dance around a lot when you moved ? Looks great at cornfields edge. Btw I also love the Trick 'R Treat scene.I would love to get Sam and in my haunt next year.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

ds6191 said:


> Great costume ! Did the mask fit properly or did it dance around a lot when you moved ? Looks great at cornfields edge. Btw I also love the Trick 'R Treat scene.I would love to get Sam and in my haunt next year.


Thanks!! Due to the fact the pumpkinhead is fairly heavy it doesn't really move around that much when wearing it. In fact you can move your head and it doesn't move with you so you have to turn your whole body to look left or right. It sits comfortably on my shoulders and the curve of the pumpkin rests on the back of my head. I wore it all night at a party and didn't get sore or tired. I can see out pretty easy through the various openings but unless you get up close you can't see my face inside. I could wear one of those see-through black hoods if I really wanted to remain unseen. I might do that Halloween night.


----------



## HallowedArts13 (Oct 21, 2012)

That costuming is absolutely wonderful! I love the scythe, and that mache pumpkin is awesome. I love the stem you put on it. I'm going as a scarecrow as well, the head of which is an air-dry clay and mache sculpt over a funkin. I'll post some pics later on.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 21, 2012)

Words cannot express how cool this looks. I actually got chillbumps. What are you doing about the hands? How did you distress the clothes? I think I saw a tutorial somewhere here on your mask build. Or did I imagine that?

Frakkin awesome job. Happy haunting!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

What do you have burning in that pumpkin? Looks like gasoline!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

*Scarecrow costume*

Add Content


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good Darkman!!



Dr. Phibes said:


> What do you have burning in that pumpkin? Looks like gasoline!


It was a toilet paper roll I soaked in kerosene for a day or so beforehand. It shot up flames about 3' high and would have burned for hours had I not doused the fire after we shot some photos. I had a bucket of water and fire extinguisher handy and it appears closer to the dry cornstalks than it actually was.



Treacherous said:


> Words cannot express how cool this looks. I actually got chillbumps. What are you doing about the hands? How did you distress the clothes? I think I saw a tutorial somewhere here on your mask build. Or did I imagine that?
> 
> Frakkin awesome job. Happy haunting!


Thanks!! I've got some dark brown work gloves I'll wear - I just forgot them for the photo-shoot. I used a hobby knife and a wire brush to rip and weather the clothes and then painted them with various colours of tan, brown and green spray paint. I do have a tutorial on my website under the Scarecrow project where I show how I did the pumpkin.



HallowedArts13 said:


> That costuming is absolutely wonderful! I love the scythe, and that mache pumpkin is awesome. I love the stem you put on it. I'm going as a scarecrow as well, the head of which is an air-dry clay and mache sculpt over a funkin. I'll post some pics later on.


Thanks!! Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks. My sister is supposed to bring me some straw.


----------



## MonsterBoss (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow! That looks great!!!! What an awesome costume! I bet passing motorists were very interested/surprised/scared! I also love your Trick'r Treat Sam  I made one this year for my yard haunt. Super nice job


----------

